# F4 = Launchpad & fn+F4 = Dashboard



## cvldudu (7 Mai 2012)

Bonjour à tous
Je suis à la recherche d'information quant à la programmation des touches clavier du macbookpro mid-2010 en 13". Je tourne sous la dernière version de lion.

Pour le moment j'ai réussi à programmer F4 pour accéder au Dashboard et fn+F4 pour accéder au Launchpad via 

Prefs Système \ Clavier \ Raccourcis Clavier \ Launchpad et Dock

Il se trouve que je souhaite inverser les commandes pour avoir le dashboard en fn+F4 et le Launchpad en F4. 

J'ai essayé la méthode donnée sur http://forums.macg.co/customisation/changer-fonction-f4-769692.html mais ça n'a pas fonctionné chez moi.

Pouvez-vous m'expliquer comment faire svp ?


----------



## Christophe31 (8 Mai 2012)

Chez moi ça marche comme cela F4 : dashboard, Fn F4  : LaunchPad...et je suis réglé comme cela


----------



## cvldudu (8 Mai 2012)

j'ai le même écran que toi mais ça ne fait pas ce qui est demandé ...


----------



## r e m y (8 Mai 2012)

Ce panneau de configuration Clavier est celui de SnowLeopard mais je pense que tu dois trouver l'équivalent sur Lion






Coche ou décoche cette case pour inverser le comportement de la touche Fn


----------



## cvldudu (21 Mai 2012)

r e m y a dit:


> Ce panneau de configuration Clavier est celui de SnowLeopard mais je pense que tu dois trouver l'équivalent sur Lion
> 
> 
> 
> ...



dans ce cas tu n'as plus les fonctions de luminosité, lecture et volume comme par défaut ...
merci tout de même


----------



## r e m y (21 Mai 2012)

cvldudu a dit:


> dans ce cas tu n'as plus les fonctions de luminosité, lecture et volume comme par défaut ...
> merci tout de même



il suffit alors d'appuyer sur fn en plus....


----------



## cvldudu (26 Mai 2012)

c'est bien ce que j'ai mis dans le message un peu plus haut ...

Espérons que la terrasse ne soit pas blindée demain et qu'il y aura des places de parking en face du commissariat  Je connais très bien SGL pour y avoir vécu (Le Vésinet, "petit village pittoresque" diraient mes vieux) avant d'être parti outre-atlantique (et sous-continent indien) puis être revenu dans la région (Versailles, Yvelines).


----------

